# 2008 Boston Whaler 150 Sport



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2008 Boston Whaler 150 Sport being pushed by a Mercury 60hp 4stroke (202 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain single axle trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance M68c S/Map, Jensen Bluetooth stereo, Mercury analog tachometer, marine battery w/Perko battery switch, 6gal externa fuel tank, bilge pump, navigation lights, bimini top, bench seats w/pads and a bow cushion w/storage underneath.

Perfect tender, canal cruiser boat 100% water ready!! Priced at $12,995.00 Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

